# Mark Henry Fakes Retirement, Becomes Demi-God COZ THAT'S WHAT HE DO



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

> WWE Superstar Mark Henry, whom has been rumored to be retiring from the wrestling industry for quite some time now, has revealed on his Twitter page that he plans on making the announcement on tonight's Raw episode. Here are some tweets he sent to other verified accounts around an hour ago.
> 
> TheMarkHenry ‏@TheMarkHenry
> @ArsenioHall man don't miss my retirement tonight.
> ...


http://ringsidenews.com/article/10252/breaking-news-mark-henry-retiring-tonight-on-raw/

*Mod Edit:* AND THEN HE SWERVED US ALL AND SNAPPED CENA.

Discuss arguably the greatest promo of the year so far here and all the marking out that comes with it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Well there goes my hopes of seeing a Nation of Domination reunion


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Awww man, I hope its a work. I've really enjoyed his stuff, especially since the Hall Of Pain started.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Sucks. Too bad he wasn't doing his Hall of Pain stuff ten years ago.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

This may be a work and an excuse to have yet another Cena destroys random strong man feud...


----------



## Voldemort (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

goodbye kool aid man i shall await thee in wrestler hell


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

I might cry is this is true


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*



backpackstunner said:


> This may be a work and an excuse to have yet another Cena destroys random strong man feud...


BOOK
THAT
SHIT
:vince2


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Maybe it's a work?

Otherwise...


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*



Voldemort said:


> goodbye kool aid man i shall await thee in wrestler hell


Gimmick posters suck dick.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Dammit

I hope this is a work.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Damn this is actually pretty sad, It's such a shame Henry came into his own at the wrong end of his career.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

I'm always skeptical about pro wrestling retirements but if it's legit then we're going to see tears from Mark. Other wrestlers say how he's a big teddy bear away from the ring.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## Brandooon (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Well good luck to him, had some great wrestling moments in his career.

I'm sure he will return soon.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

can't really say i care too much, though iam gonna miss his line "thats what i do!" haha and also how he randomly spears ppl backstage


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Too bad the hall of pain started too late


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

If he retires tonight..


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

OMG noooooo what about the ratings he is the reason why WWE has high ratings when hes on tv


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Edge retired with no fanfare and no warning. Henry's situation isn't quite the same as Edge's (at least I think not) but it's pretty weird how heavy-handed he's being telling everyone to watch his retirement announcement. Even money he attacks Cena at the end of the show tonight, then says the announcement is that he's going to retire Cena.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Aresnio Hall and Magic Johnson are two of the most random people in the world for him to tweet at. Hilarious.

I'm interested to see how this plays out. Wouldn't be surprised if he hangs 'em up or if some face goads him into staying around for a while longer.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

If he is actually retiring he better get a standing ovation and a "thank you Mark" chant, for all the crap he's put up with over the years he deserves it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Bracing for plummeting ratings following Henry's retirement.

Also, I sincerely hope that RAW's audience isn't filled with a bunch of disrespectful jerks that will "WHAT" over Henry's retirement, if this indeed his last hurrah. Thanks for the memories, Mark.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

I bet while he's announcing his "retirement" some wrestlers music will hit and interrupt him, starting some feud.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Please be a work, Please be a work, Please be a work


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Well he ain't getting any younger (he was 42 last Wednesday). He needs to quit and stay at home to look after his teenage son...


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

But if he stop what he do, what does he do? :henry1


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

I am a sad sad man right now.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Ratingzzz gonna be at an all time low when he's gone.

I'm genuinely quite sad about this. He worked some really good matches in the past couple of years after a career of sucking for the most part. It's a shame he couldn't have found his form a bit earlier, would have loved a short WWE title run with him.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Really thinking it's a work for some reason.

If not, then damn that sucks. He was one of the highlights in WWE TV over the last couple of years. He was over big as a heel, drawing very well, and worked solid matches too. It really sucks that it took WWE 15 years to capitalize on Henry as a monster heel. Dude could've gone down as one of the greatest heel of all time if he was doing what he is now right from the beginning of his career.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Guess I'll be watching RAW.

Shame we never got to see Henry get the WWE Title


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Maybe the Wyatt's will come and beat him down after an emotional retirement speech?

It would be an impactful debut and get some good heat.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

I think it's a work. Why would WWE show a video promo of him on Payback anyway?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

 I hope this isn't legit and is part of some storyline. If he retires tonight his last match would have been in a match with Sheamus that made him look like a chump.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Reading those tweets , I'm pretty sure this is for real. Be shame to see him go but maybe he's just decided the time is right and he did get a pretty big win at his last Wrestlemania which most people weren't expecting.

Still think there might be something more in his segment tonight than just his farewell speech but if it is the end of the House of Pain, I'm gonna miss him.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Maybe the Wyatt's will come and beat him down after an emotional retirement speech?
> 
> It would be an impactful debut and get some good heat.


:mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Someone better put Yeah1993 on suicide watch.

Hopefully this is a work. Would be sad if he indeed retires.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

I haven't bought the retirement thing from the start. Why would they air vignettes for his return if he were retiring? I don't get it. I'm thinking it's all a work and leads to Henry-Cena, but if it's legit, that sucks. Henry, when healthy, has been on fire since his heel turn in 2011.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Maybe it's a work. I guess we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

This has to be a fucking work! He cant retire will feel so empty without him.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

itd be cool that he adds cena to the hall of pain right before retiring.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

If he was retiring, why would the video they show of him be of him destroying everyone? Just to throw people off is a stupid excuse. Not to mention he could've just retired a couple weeks ago when he last went away. Something about this is weird.

If it's not somehow a work, then I'll say it's too bad that he came into his own too late. Mark Henry was never gonna be one of my personal choices to get everything handed to them, but he had become a great monster heel and I would at least say I enjoyed him more than most of the locker room in recent memory. 

I'm not gonna shed a tear for him being gone but if it's true it's too bad, he could've still added to the product.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

And the ratings will retire with him. Shame he never won the WWE title.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

*WAIT GUYS...he says Mark Henry will retire...not...

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE!!!!! :russo*


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Can't believe he might retire!

Though I could also see it being similar to HBK-Jericho storyline. Didn't HBK say he was gonna retire(storyline wise), then Jericho came out and stuff and eventually caused HBK to postpone his retirement(storyline wise) to feud with Jericho


I could see Henry saying he's been thinking of retiring, then someone comes out and bashes Henry, causing Henry to attack them, leaving people wondering if this was the last we saw of Henry, or if he'll be back for more.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

If it's fake, this honestly though would be a great way for him to turn "FACE" ...just saying :henry


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

If it is a legit retirement - Why does Henry get such a send-off to have a televised goodbye? Last three I can remember are Edge, HBK and Flair, and Edge likely only got one because he was world champion at the time and it was a huge shock. 

That makes me believe it's a work.

There did seem to be a disconnect between Henry and the Front Office where he felt they were trying to rush him back, but he believes he's injured and shouldn't be back yet. But if he got fed up with this and retired ie WWE saying you're not hurt, you're dogging it and collecting a hefty paycheck - so he said FU then I'll retire. 

Why would they give him a big television farewell?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Really is too bad. Very entertaining performer. I miss certainly miss him, he's been one of my favourites over the last two or three years. He was a legitimate badass and had an aura about him like no one else. Hopefully he's at least retiring on his own terms and because he wants to and not because of injury or anything like that.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

He's being so blunt about it in those tweets that it makes me think its some sort of angle


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

I'm hoping he comes out and says that he's retiring and starts ranting on the fans before Cena comes out to defend them and insult Henry starting a feud for the WWE Title at MitB in which Henry gets the win. Give him 5-6 months with the title in a Hall of Pain type gimmick return.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

@TheMarkHenry: @TheRock Bro don't miss the show tonight,time has come.


Latest tweet


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

He'll be in TNA by the end of next month. :troll


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

I think that Henry going out of the way to tweet celebrities and probably personal friends over his retirement is a little much. WWE wouldn't go that far.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Work.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

I'm really hoping that this is a storyline/work. *fingers crossed*

If not, then who's gonna keep the WWE Universe in check and tell them that they have no home training? Who's gonna clown them and call them puppets? Who's gonna laugh at Khali in the ring to challenge him and walk away like he can't be bothered? Who's gonna induct Sheamus into the Hall of Pain? Tell me WHO?????

Now if you'll excuse me


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Please be a work. PLEASE. PLEASE.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Delete post.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Please be a


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

I remember when Henry used to do things like:





On Raw/SD. Was funny since it always worked.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Damnit.

Mark Henry is hands down the best heel the WWE has had in years. It's too bad he finally found his niche so late in his career. I marked the f out whenever his music hit.


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

:sad:


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Not the ratings machine.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The way he's just going on twitter and telling people to come see his retirement speech or whatever. Makes me think it's a work. It's like he's luring them all in to witness a possible newest member into the hall of pain or something 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

How the fuck then, last night they had a power vignette for him ? Creative retirement ?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Part of me thinks it's a work, other part of me accepts he's bad a good run the last couple of years and that maybe he accepts it's time to call it quits.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*



Cycloneon said:


> The way he's just going on twitter and telling people to come see his retirement speech or whatever. Makes me think it's a work. It's like he's luring them all in to witness a possible newest member into the hall of pain or something
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lol, it'd be like when Punk joined Nexus. All night long he was hyping up how he was gonna go to the ring and do something big(and telling everyone to make sure they watch what happens).



IF Henry does retire, I hope he comes back as a commentator or manager or something.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

I think it's probably real. The guy's not getting any younger. If it is, I hope the live crowd give him a proper send off & look past the fact that he happens to be a heel at the moment.

Whatever you thought about him as a performer, you have to respect the guys incredible longevity in the business.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Mark Henry retiring means we may finally get to see the return of sexual chocolate.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

It could be a work. Because two weeks ago he rant on Twitter he's not retiring. WWE is known to be predictable.


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

hoping this is a work:sad:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

I hope that it's a work. I don't understand why they would hype up his return when he's only coming back to announce his retirement.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Face turn inc.

Hes going to come out, heartfelt speech etc

Then pause, and say vince was making him retire over taking a couple weeks to heal. Cue sympathy. Vince comes out to brutally fire him. Cue Mcmahon getting inducted to the hall of pain


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

well he had a good run. Best of luck in your future endeavors Mark


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*



DogSaget said:


> Face turn inc.
> 
> Hes going to come out, heartfelt speech etc
> 
> Then pause, and say vince was making him retire over taking a couple weeks to heal. Cue sympathy. Vince comes out to brutally fire him. Cue Mcmahon getting inducted to the hall of pain


Stop trying to make me feel better.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

work.



There's no way the WWE can afford to lose his entrance theme.

I hope he comes out and eats Cena. Literally eats him, in the middle of the ring, skin and all.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

BUT WHAT ABOUT DA RATINGZ??

I wouldn't be too worried though, it seems like a work to me.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> BUT WHAT ABOUT DA RATINGZ??
> 
> I wouldn't be too worried though, it seems like a work to me.


Mark ratings Henry is putting someone in the hall of pain tonight. It's a work.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Hope it's not true.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

not the rick ross of wrestling


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Mae Young has to be there tonight for Mark ''ratings'' Henry's retirement speech they have history with having that hand together :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

damn, i hope to hear some "Thank You Henry" chants tonight


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

This thread is bigger than the entire Raw discussion thread.

Coincidence....


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

There are reasons to try and look like you're retiring when you arent.

The badass video packages from Raw/Payback into JK hes retiring is just WWE shitting on the fans.

So barring some catastrophic breakdown in communication, its 100% a work


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*



dxbender said:


> This thread is bigger than the entire Raw discussion thread.
> 
> Coincidence....


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*



> Mark Henry suggested in a tweet moments ago that he will not be giving "answers" on his career status on Raw.
> 
> "I know everyone wants answers, (too) emotional," Henry tweeted, playing up his "retirement" teaser for Raw. "Give me a few days."
> 
> ...


..


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Maybe they can do an angle where he tries to retire with the WWE title. Could be a filler title match before SummerSlam.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

There goes the ratings.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

If true, that really sucks. But I saw it coming, there have been retirement rumors surrounding Henry for awhile now. It would be nice to see Cena/Henry at MITB, save Cena/Bryan for Summerslam.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*



krai999 said:


> not the rick ross of wrestling


That's Big Daddy V.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Nooo Henry we need you


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Entertaining character 

He run as world champ was awesome. will be missed.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

 I'd like to share some off my favorite :henry1 moments


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

This is definitely a work, as it gives an easy feud to someone who attacks him, forcing him to stay in the biz


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

I hope I'm just being played as the usual mark but I hope Mark isn't retiring. 

The House of Pain needs to go on :gun:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Please be work, please be work

Tuning in tonight tho fo sho


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Dammit, no.... I hope he becomes a commentator. His commentary a few months back was fucking exceptional. "You ate up with stupid!" Bradshaw carry this like you always do!" "I whoop the bad guys!"


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Why couldn't it be the big show instead.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

This is sad news if true. Definitely has a WWE Title run left I him unless he's seriously injured or runs the risk of it more than others.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

I Respect him for staying loyal for a long time, and upping his game the last few years, but I won't miss him.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*



Big Dog said:


> Why couldn't it be the big show instead.


Or even better Khali.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*



Raging Eboue said:


> Damn this is actually pretty sad, It's such a shame Henry came into his own at the wrong end of his career.


Agree with this. I haven't been as big of a fan (of WWE/Wrestling in general) the last few years but Henry coming into his own was one of the few things i've really loved. Shame it came so late in his career.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Say it ain't so.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*



Big Dog said:


> Why couldn't it be the big show instead.


This. But I don't know something in my gut is telling me that this maybe an introduction for the Wyatt family to debut tonight. Either they attack Henry or The Shield.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Damn hope it's not true. He's been great during this hall of pain stuff and I really wanted him to have a run with the wwe title, preferably by inducting Cena in to the hall of pain first.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

This is absolutely shattering news, I've loved watching Henry these past few years


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Damn. The last 2 years he's been so dam entertaining!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

i hope the idiot fans don't what him or sexual chocolate him when hes giving the speech lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

RIGHT INTO THE WALL ON THE FLOOR :lawler

:lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Mark Henry just became a GOD*

That was the best thing WWE has booked in years.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

YES!!!!!!


----------



## VODCHOKE (May 6, 2013)

*Re: Mark Henry just became a GOD*

Came on the board to post that. 

Without question, that is one of the best segments WWE has ever done. 

I actually bought it. 

I fucking love that man.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Mark Henry just became a GOD*

That was fucking promo of the year.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Mark Henry just became a GOD*

Yeah good segment, sets up the MITB WWE title match. Henry did a fantastic job.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Mark Henry just became a GOD*

you can thank henry's acting skills for that...was convincing as hell


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Awesome segment. I was buying it, great job by Henry.


----------



## zanman720 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Mark Henry just became a GOD*

I totally just Called that Worlds Strongest Slam.

And whether you like his skills or not, Mark Henry entertains.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Cena/Henry discussion*

What a fucking AWESOME segment by Henry and Cena


----------



## jarrett178 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Mark Henry just became a GOD*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> That was the best thing WWE has booked in years.


We knew it was a work though. He's supposed to feud with Big E Langston soon, anyway.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Mark Henry just became a GOD*

That was Awesome!
Hell you know it was coming, but damn it was still Awesome!
:mark:


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Henry had TEARS IN HIS EYES..one of the greatest performances we've ever seen?*

he mentioned his kids and shit where do u put this individual segment??

im baffled..


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Mark Henry just became a GOD*

That was amazing.


----------



## Pikesburgh (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

I thought the entire time: "Man it'd be awesome if he hugged Cena and ended up WSS him, the dude needs a WWE Championship reign!"

Guess I got half of that right already  Henry Henry Henry!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Henry had TEARS IN HIS EYES..one of the greatest performances weve ever seen??*

That was amazing, he's one of the best mic workers in the business today. People thinks he sucks just because he talks ghetto.


----------



## Artisan44 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: Mark Henry Retiring Tonight on Raw*

Dat swerve


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Henry had TEARS IN HIS EYES..one of the greatest performances we've ever seen?*

I was thinking about all those Ryback promos and how people would say "Not so bad, kind of good" and then this performance, no comparsion


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Henry had TEARS IN HIS EYES..one of the greatest performances we've ever seen?*

Henry with that ACTING.

Inb4 Hollywood


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Henry had TEARS IN HIS EYES..one of the greatest performances we've ever seen?*

Boy from a small town in Texas done good.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Henry had TEARS IN HIS EYES..one of the greatest performances we've ever seen?*

He got all of us. Fantastic.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I legit screamed. 

I went from tearing up to smiling and laughing within a second. He truly trolled the shit out me. Mark Henry, I love you ya bastard.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Henry had TEARS IN HIS EYES..one of the greatest performances we've ever seen?*

THAT'S WHAT I DO!!!!!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

he got me good, wow his acting


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Such a great swerve, they got me.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Henry had TEARS IN HIS EYES..one of the greatest performances we've ever seen?*



NoyK said:


> Henry with that ACTING.
> 
> Inb4 Hollywood


He already crossed over to Hollywood:


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

:clap :troll


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This RAW has been so unreal.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

That was awesome, he truly deserves a title reign.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That was just great, I loved it!


----------



## WSM111 (Mar 18, 2013)

THAT'S WHAT HE DOES!!! :henry1

Time for a World's Strongest Title Reign


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

He, next to Punk and Bryan and Jericho, is the best WWE has. Fuck workrate. That man's character is just....real. WWE needs that. BADLY.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'd like to see him get a WWE title reign. Even if it gets ended prematurely by a MITB cash-in.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Amazing segment! Henry HAS to get a WWE Title reign after that.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Epic segment, he sure had me fooled. He actually broke the forum which is rare nowadays. Wish I can get amnesia and forget it just to watch it again without knowing what would happen.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

In contention for promo of the decade. Seriously though.

Trolled all the puppets, myself included.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Best segment since Punk's famous promo. That was gold.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

He got me. He suckered me in and laid me out flat. The tears, talking about his daughter crying when he leaves. How he 'done good'. He epically trolled me and I LOVED IT!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This Raw has been amazing...what a show..i can't believe that Raw has been this good...Kudos for WWE for kicking it up a notch and putting on a great show!!!


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

That totally turned me into a Henry fan


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

A masterful promo from Henry. The line delivery, the tears, fucking everything was perfect.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

<--- didn't buy it like you marks did.

I can admit I would have bought it 100% *IF* I didn't grow up with Scott Steiner and Buff Bagwell faking injury and reitrement every god damn week when I was growing up :lmao

All those lessons Professor Pump taught me back in 1998,1999, and 2000 FINALLY paid off!

Fucking nice job by Henry.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I bought into every word he said. I was afraid he was really going into retirement. WORLD'S STRONGEST TROLL!!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

One of if not the best segment of the year so far. I completely bought it. Henry was excellent from start to finish and he has also sold me on his championship match at MITB PPV. I hope he wins the title too.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

totally had me buying it. So happy when he hit Cena. He absolutely deserves a WWE title run.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

That was Henry's pipebomb moment. I don't know how the fuck he did that, that was legit Hollywood-level acting. The only problem is that it means another predictable PPV, this isn't the title match that should be happening even though I'm a huge Henry fan.


----------



## GoDJ757 (Jul 19, 2010)

Initially I was iffy, but he threw me off when he mentioned his family and how he missed watching them grow up. Then all of a sudden BOOM! World Strongest Slam. Promo of the Year without a doubt


----------



## Grimley (Jun 16, 2013)

Not only is he the World's Strongest Man...he is the World's Strongest Thespian!


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

At first as soon as cena stuck around and henry mentioning not winning the title...and Cole saying it too....and Henry holding it was fucking obvious...butttt then Henry sold it like no other.....and I thought it may be legit for a sec. But ya watching attitude era and nitro this was common shit


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

el dandy said:


> <--- didn't buy it like you marks did.
> 
> I can admit I would have bought it 100% *IF* I didn't grow up with Scott Steiner and Buff Bagwell faking injury and reitrement every god damn week when I was growing up :lmao
> 
> ...


Like in August '98 when they postponed Rick vs Scott at Road Wild and delayed it with fake injuries to Scott for 2 months until Halloween Havoc?

That was a big thing in WCW.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

AND THATS WHAT I DO!


#HeadMothafuckaInCharge


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> This Raw has been amazing...what a show..i can't believe that Raw has been this good...Kudos for WWE for kicking it up a notch and putting on a great show!!!


wwe writing has been superb since wwe fired the head writer ....... props to the persons writing raw ...............


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

KO Bossy said:


> Like in August '98 when they postponed Rick vs Scott at Road Wild and delayed it with fake injuries to Scott for 2 months until Halloween Havoc?
> 
> That was a big thing in WCW.


This guy knows what I'm talking about.

The last straw was Steiner faking his retirement on NITRO in like 99, then re-joined the nWo. At age 11 I made a vow to myself... never again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Absolutely awesome segment. Henry fucking owns.

Can't wait for the PPV match.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Arsenio and Magic Johnson must be pissed now that they got duped.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I figured it was a work, but I'd be lying if I said his tears didn't have me doubting myself. Phenomenal acting from Mark. I fear this'll just be a filler feud for Cena, but I'd really be glad to see Henry get himself a title run before all is said and done.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Lesnar return for punk lesnar build? Or slower heyman punk feud build than that


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

YES YES YES~!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

That was just amazing! Had be proper fooled and I marked the fuck out. I love Mark Henry. THAT WHAT HE DO!!


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Mark Henry should submit the promo the the Academy of Television Arts and Sciences*

Get himself a best supporting actor Emmy.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Mark Henry should submit the promo the the Academy of Television Arts and Science*

Thing is he wasn't acting, what he was saying was real and from the heart about respecting everyone in the locker room and missing his family being on the road most of the year, it was basically a legit retirement speech with a swerve at the end.


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Mark Henry should submit the promo the the Academy of Television Arts and Science*

I agree with TS. That was without a doubt one of the best acting jobs in WWE history.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Mark Henry should submit the promo the the Academy of Television Arts and Science*

Agreed. The man deserves an Oscar :clap


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Mark Henry should submit the promo the the Academy of Television Arts and Science*

Best promo in years. Trolled even the people who were expecting a work.

And the best part is the crowd cheered for him mostly after the WSS on Cena.


----------



## Perestroika (Apr 11, 2013)

I thought that it was not possible for me to love Henry more; this masterful promo proved me wrong. It didn't work me completely, as I've seen many "retirements" quickly proven to be fake, and I doubted M.H. would retire whilst still red hot and perfectly positioned for one last run. I'd be lying if I were to say that I didn't start doubting myself due to the emotional power and believability of Henry's insanely good performance. What a legend. 

Having said this, I do believe that he is going to sail off into the sunset within the next year; I hope he does so with a cast-iron guarantee of Hall of Fame inclusion within the next two years, and having had one last run at the top. In my eyes, he's by far the best heel they've got on board at the minute, and should _not_ be used solely as a mammoth obstacle for Cena to overcome.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Mark Henry should submit the promo the the Academy of Television Arts and Science*

Total Academy Award Performance theres no other way around it, just Wow


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That entire segment was just beautiful to watch. I went from absolutely believing it was a work, to nearly crying after being convinced he was retiring, to marking the fuck out.

A rollercoaster of emotion, man.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Only Henry could crash the forums that haven't crashed in months. Even Lesnar/Punk didn't do it.

:henry1 THAT'S WHAT I DO!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Mark Henry should submit the promo the the Academy of Television Arts and Science*



Punkholic said:


> Agreed. The man deserves an Oscar :clap


YES, and here is another look the master at work:


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

"YOU STILL GOT IT!!" haha that was just pure brilliant. I imagine Henry retiring soon and with never capturing the WWE Title I would really enjoy one last reign for him with that belt. Pass it down to Daniel Bryan(MITB winner)??


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Give this man the WWE Championship immediately and I'm *not* even kidding. What a tremendous performance from Mark Henry and I'm not the type to get sucker into stuff like this but he sure did fooled me which I'm happy to say.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Easily segment of the decade.

Henry with DEM ACTING SKILLZ!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

for him,its just....OMG!!!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

I GOT A LOT LEFT IN THE TANK

Been saying it for years, Henry is one of the best things in wrestling


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Currently, he is at his best.


----------



## Heel Green Ranger (Mar 1, 2013)

That was the greatest segment I've seen in years. Absolutely perfect 10/10, I'm gonna be up all night watching that segment over and over.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

And the legend keeps growing...


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Fuck I love Henry, duped the shit out of the entire IWC..

Fuck Del Rio, fuck Ryback, Henry is the number 1 heel on the roster now with Punk about to turn into his lame sarcastic nerdy babyface character again.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mark Henry was the star of the night. Not Lesnar, Punk, ADR, Cena, Shield, etc.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

That was fucking Oscar worthy :clap


----------



## SolarKhan (Apr 1, 2006)

The segment was AWESOME. That's the stuff of legend. It's those kind of things that we will bring up in these forums for years. WOW. I would make this feud last a while. Maybe MITB and SummerSlam. Why not...with a performance like that, Henry deserves it.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

All I have to say is VINTAGE HENRY! BAWW GAWD, DA RATINGZ!


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Just give him the damn WWE title.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

going have to check this segment out along with the Brock segment


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Great performance by Mark Henry. I always thought it was going to be a swerve, but he had me doubting myself.

Kinda wish Henry was a little younger. He won't be able to keep going too much longer and he's done his best work over the age of 40.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Ryan93 said:


> Fuck I love Henry, duped the shit out of the entire IWC..
> 
> Fuck Del Rio, fuck Ryback, Henry is the number 1 heel on the roster now with Punk about to turn into his lame sarcastic nerdy babyface character again.


Not everybody fell for it, I know I didn't.

The way WWE advertises returns & spoils everything, they would of handled a real Henry retirement with much more then just letting him go out their & wing it. Especially right after Cena said his next opponent will be decided at MITB, the hell is he gonna do for the next month. Don't get me wrong, Henry sold the shit out of it. 

But then again, people believe Bryan is legit hurt & that HHH was legit hurt as well - so it doesn't surprise me if people fell for it. :lol


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Does everyone believe in da ratingz now?


----------



## Andriy P. (Jan 7, 2013)

Mark was so perfect that I can watch it all over and believe he's retiring again. Fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

Lol at the impending butthurt when Henry's big fat ass just becomes another blob for Cena to AA showing off his 'amazing strength'.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Wait, after reading some of the post in this thread, I've got to ask. Did the forum really crash?*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

you know iremember there was a time where a lot of fans hereon the internet HATED mark henry cause he sucked in the ring.

guy has been dealt some shit cards in the past with injuries and awful storylines and gimmicks, its nice to see him get the love he deserves from fans and this nice last run.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Wait, after reading some of the post in this thread, I've got to ask. Did the forum really crash?*


Yeah, it did.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Great segment, brilliant execution from Mark Henry.

:clap


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Before Brock came back to end the show, I was wishing they had done the retirement segment at 10, Had Cena come out to close the show with some lame ass promo like the one he did and had Henry come from behind and give Cena a WSS to end the show. Would have got everyone good, everyone crying myself included over Henry being gone for like an hour only for him to return later in the show.

Still epic segment and yeah it got me.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Mark Henry is like a fine wine because he has become better over time, and he is slowly becoming one of the best big men in the history of the sport. He is a boss, and reminds me of no one else this business has ever had. He is an original, and honestly Cena best do the job to Mark Henry, and set up a real re-match at Summer Slam between the two men. Henry deserves a WWE title because is a living legend. I guess that what 18 yrs in the business will do.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

We're all going to be raging when...

"Cena, can he do it? Can he AA Mark Henry through something for an arbitrary win?"

:cole3

"HE JUST DID IT! CENA OVERCAME THE ODDS!"

:cole3

:cena5


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Yeah, it did.


*Wow! That acting job Henry pulled off followed by the swerve must've caused an eruption of emotions to fall on this forum. I know I was marking out.*


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

you guys need to see PTP reaction to it, especially Titus. 
http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-prime...henry-wwe-app-exclusive-june-17-2013-26124363


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Sarcasm1 said:


> you guys need to see PTP reaction to it, especially Titus.
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-prime...henry-wwe-app-exclusive-june-17-2013-26124363


Very nice interview with the Prime Time Players


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> you guys need to see PTP reaction to it, especially Titus.
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-prime...henry-wwe-app-exclusive-june-17-2013-26124363


those guys are the best, they need to be brought back on tv


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I think Cena may have foreshadowed Henry winning the belt when he said "I'm not going to hold this belt forever and the person that beats me truly deserves it".

I can't think of a more deserving champion than Mark Henry. Even if it's a one month reign where he drops the belt back to Cena at Summerslam.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Holy shit, Titus needs a singles push so bad..


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I was spoiled to what would happen since I watched it on WWE.com, but all throughout I was asking myself "is he REALLY gonna attack Cena after dis"?


Henry is amazing. He can cry in a promo and make it look fucking legit, unlike Big Show.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Y'ALL A BUNCHA PUPPETS!

:henry1

Lol he just became my favorite heel in the company. Del Rio's the heel I genuinely hate, but Mark is my smark's choice


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Fandango said:


> I think Cena may have foreshadowed Henry winning the belt when he said "I'm not going to hold this belt forever and the person that beats me truly deserves it".
> 
> I can't think of a more deserving champion than Mark Henry. Even if it's a one month reign where he drops the belt back to Cena at Summerslam.


Henry isn't winning the belt. He'll put over Super Cena just like Ryback did. Shame really, as Henry deserves something after that promo...maybe not the WWE title but definitely the world title. Del Rio as a champion of anything is freaking disgraceful. The crickets were heard yet again when Del Rio came out for his match with Punk. That guy couldn't draw consistent heat if they set him on fire every night.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Happenstan said:


> Henry isn't winning the belt. He'll put over Super Cena just like Ryback did. Shame really, as Henry deserves something after that promo...maybe not the WWE title but definitely the world title. Del Rio as a champion of anything is freaking disgraceful. The crickets were heard yet again when Del Rio came out for his match with Punk. *That guy couldn't draw consistent heat if they set him on fire every night.*


Which is strange considering his performance last night.


Then again, how many of them even watched the PPV?


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*He did say consistent.*


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

sesshomaru said:


> Which is strange considering his performance last night.
> 
> 
> Then again, how many of them even watched the PPV?


Do you speak a any English? _*Consistent Heat*_. He even got some heat tonight at first but by the end of the night people were falling back into "who gives a shit" territory.





ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *He did say consistent.*


My man. At least there are some people here who read posts *BEFORE* responding.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Glad Cena showed Henry great respect Gonna hard...hard to not cheer for Henry tho however, because the man shoulda been a WWE champion. But I thought Cena also did well tonight and he sold it very good. I think we will watch a classic match between these 2.


----------



## Bright-Raven (Mar 12, 2010)

With all respect to everyone, I'm not about to go through 22 pages of postings just to see if someone else has said this. So if someone's already mentioned it, kudos to you.

At first hearing of MH's retirement, I was thinking, "Okay, why? I don't remember hearing or reading anything about any major injury putting him on the shelf. I don't remember hearing or rading about any contract disputes with WWE that might force him to retire. I may personally think he's too old to be out there, but I've thought that for the past four, five years and they haven't gotten rid of him yet, so... why now?" 

So, when he came out and put the boots on the top of the ramp and walked down, I was a little perplexed. Then he told Cena to stay. Red flag went up. Then Cole or King mentioned the championship that Cena holds is the only one MH has never held. And I knew right then it was a work.

And to tell you the truth, I was honestly hoping he was really retiring at that point, even though I knew better. Because MH does NOTHING for me as an in-ring performer. Never has, never will. But I'll still give the man his props - he did the best mic work he'll ever do in that segment.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

There's no such thing as a 'classic' Cena match. It's a figment of your imagination (or the imaginations of the WWE promotional machine).


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

I haven't seen RAW, but Henry is fucking amazing, I'm sure he cut a brilliant promo.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Bright-Raven said:


> With all respect to everyone, I'm not about to go through 22 pages of postings just to see if someone else has said this. So if someone's already mentioned it, kudos to you.
> 
> At first hearing of MH's retirement, I was thinking, "Okay, why? I don't remember hearing or reading anything about any major injury putting him on the shelf. I don't remember hearing or rading about any contract disputes with WWE that might force him to retire. I may personally think he's too old to be out there, but I've thought that for the past four, five years and they haven't gotten rid of him yet, so... why now?"
> 
> ...



I had different scenario of getting the same result where Henry would retire only to attack Cena later in the show but that didn't work with Brock Returning.

As for Henry in ring, I know he doesn't do anything for you and honestly, bell to bell, I'd rather have 10 different current guys just to give me a great, techincal match but he has improved and the way he shit talks everyone while beating them up is just great.

Mark has had a disappointing overall career but these last three years are very much like some classic Vader.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

henry proved why he's the best big man on the mic ever. it's rare that somebody has that kind of charisma, crowd presence, timing, and speaking skills in wrestling by itself. Him being a monster is even more impressive.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

I've only been back into wrestling for the last two years and it won't last much longer, but during this nostalgic run only *one* moment made me legit celebrate like old times: when Mark Muthafuckin' Henry beat Orton at Night of Champions. I was a big fan of the dude when most of you knuckle-draggers were insisting he was washed up, so beating then-invincible Orton was shocking for everyone.

Tonight's promo further solidifies the fact that he's the best heel in an otherwise dreadfully stale, way over-polished PG era. If he's just another victim of the Cena machine, so be it, but we all know what's up. Mark. Mudda. Fuggin'. Henry.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Mark Henry is an UNDERRATED talent.

Seriously. People bash him all the time has having no talent, and tonight showed why he's actually an underrated talent. You won't know what you have with Mark Henry until he really does retire. Then you'll realize the talent, and then you'll appreciate him. Only it will be to late.

Tonight his work was among the best you'll ever see, quite frankly. And I'm not joking. When you fool Jim Ross, a man in the business for 40 years, and a man who brought you some of the biggest stars ever, who knows how to spot a swerve, and yet didn't...that tells you what you need to know about the talent you're dealing with. Mark Henry is awesome.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Am I the only one that saw it coming a mile away?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

King Bebe said:


> Am I the only one that saw it coming a mile away?


No. I seen it aswell. A week ago he sent out a tweet..ranting he's not retiring. And next week rumors saying he is? Doesn't make sense. Regardless his promo was epic tonight!


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

King Bebe said:


> Am I the only one that saw it coming a mile away?


I thought it was that way at first, but the way he was crying so fucking well made me actually believe him. Henry is the fucking GOAT at making a promo believable.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

That was phenomenal acting; holy shit.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> That was phenomenal acting; holy shit.


It's time the world strongest man makes his big screen debut in WWE films.


----------



## wsl (Jun 28, 2011)

Unfortunately, I bet Cena will retire Henry and this speech is the only thing we will get from Henry as he fades away after Cena beats him. Cena wins lol.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Apex Predator said:


> It's time the world strongest man makes his big screen debut in WWE films.


No kidding lol.

I also marked for the Mae Young comment haha.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*#WHOOPDABADPEOPLE*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

watching it after already knowing he wasn't really going to retire took a lot away from it

I was expecting way too much, what with people calling it the best segment of the year.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

All I can say is WOW..... My hat's off to Mark Henry. That was the best performance I have ever seen on RAW during my seven years of watching the show. What a phenomenal talent.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

YALL BUNCHA PUPPETS

dear god he should win it off cena


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

Well played Marcus of House Henry but your Hall of Pain is no match for Cena's Mausoleum of Mayhem.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

U think its that easy?! I got alot LEFT in the tank!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

itsmadness said:


> I thought it was that way at first, but the way he was crying so fucking well made me actually believe him. Henry is the fucking GOAT at making a promo believable.


This. I felt it, and he kinda teased it quite a bit even during promo.

"here cena, take this back, I gotta earn this" while walking to the ropes, I thought "here it comes", but then he started talking about his fam and shit, and the tears. :lmao my god it was brilliant. Vince had this GEM on the roster for how long now?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I remember two years ago when Henry was going to face Orton and NOC for the WHC. No one thought Mizark was going to win because they thought he was just going to be a monster heel for the top babyface to slay. And we were proven wrong.

I think Henry might just win at MITB.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

Fandango said:


> I remember two years ago when Henry was going to face Orton and NOC for the WHC. No one thought Mizark was going to win because they thought he was just going to be a monster heel for the top babyface to slay. And we were proven wrong.
> 
> I think Henry might just win at MITB.


Hope so. He deserves a WWE reign before he retires, even if it's only till Summerslam.


----------



## ScareCrow91 (Sep 5, 2012)

That was awesome. He got me. The tears, talking about his family. I did not know about his tweets earlier so when he came out I was not sure what to expect.

2012 - The JeriTroll

2013 - The World's Strongest Troll


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> This. I felt it, and he kinda teased it quite a bit even during promo.
> 
> "here cena, take this back, I gotta earn this" while walking to the ropes, I thought "here it comes", but then he started talking about his fam and shit, and the tears. :lmao my god it was brilliant. Vince had this GEM on the roster for how long now?


Far ....too long. I wish WWE discovered his true potential at an early age in his career.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

THATS WHAT I DOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Im so fucking happy he,s not retiring. How the fuck did he make it so believeable? He almost had me crying..


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

If they don't capitalize on this and have Henry win the WWE Championship.

He had me fooled, great swerve and the fan reaction was great, the "You still got it" chant was epic.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

THIS is whatwe have been missing for such a long time, credit to Mark, his acting was superb, almost had me, after seeing his twitter feed and then to THAT ending!!!!

He conveyed real emotions, mentioned his family, got a bit prissy with the mae young comment, I loved it how the only one who could possibly be retiring after that performance would be Cena hahaha!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Nattie7 said:


> THIS is whatwe have been missing for such a long time, credit to Mark, his acting was superb, almost had me, after seeing his twitter feed and then to THAT ending!!!!
> 
> He conveyed real emotions, mentioned his family, got a bit prissy with the mae young comment, I loved it how the only one who could possibly be retiring after that performance would be Cena hahaha!


Cena took the bait as always.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

I get the strangest feeling that all of us have just witnessed one of the classic heel promos of all time.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Apex Predator said:


> Cena took the bait as always.


and the whole belt thing, ugh!!!!!!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

It's a shame Cena is gonna run right through him.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Any idea if he will still be retiring after this match or run?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I wish Henry wins the belt.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

deathslayer said:


> I wish Henry wins the belt.


well he did talk about earning it, and after all these years he has been in the company, would be fitting he wins it then shortly afterwards announces his retirement.

The injuries must surely be taking it's toll on him, and he has a young family.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

henry will win the belt i garentee it. its the only thing he hasn't won. he will then retire. the wwe are going to give him his final farwell run i think


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Any idea if he will still be retiring after this match or run?


In my opinion I think so. I can´t see him win the wwe title belt from Cena, not in a filler ppv anyway. If it was the whc title there could be a chance.
I think this is just a farewell feud/match.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Shit, that was amazing. He kinda gave it away when he was speaking about his successes, when he said he never had the success that John had. But then, the way he spoke about his career, his family and upon all that, he totally had me the moment he started crying. Hell, he almost had me crying as well. And the moment he hit John with the World's Strongest Slam, he left me with a huge smile on my face :*


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

As pretty much everyone has said, Henry's acting was Oscar worthy. When Cena stayed at the ring at the beginning of Henry's speech I did for a moment wonder if it was a work after all. But the way he got so emotional during his 'farewell' promo completely pulled me into believing and forgetting Cena was even there.

JBL did kind of give a hint when he reminded us that it was the only title Henry hadn't won but at the time I was completely fooled as was pretty much the whole crowd as you could tell from the chants they gave him.

Great work from Henry and props to creative for the segement. Now please don't ruin it by having Cena go over this time. Give Mark Henry one last thankyou by giving him a WWE title run (even if its a short one)

Brilliant stuff WWE


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

It's not quite the same, but Mark Henry is now what CM Punk was two years ago.

And yeah, retiring THAT AINT WHAT HE DO!!!

It was a brilliant segment but it almost turned him face for the crowds, it might be a mixed reaction if he does get a title shot but I'm probably over-thinking.


----------



## WrestlingSteve64 (Jan 17, 2013)

That segment was unreal! Mark Henry was unreal and whoever booked that and created that for Henry is a genius! 

Marked like shit!!!


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

for special moment like this i really miss JR on commentary Boot...JR could sell this like nobody can. all Cole said is "Oh My God" unlike Jr who will have shit load something to said on Henry and Cena or Fans with a passion on this.


----------



## FIVECount (Apr 11, 2013)

Scottish-Suplex said:


> It's not quite the same, but Mark Henry is now what CM Punk was two years ago.
> 
> And yeah, retiring THAT AINT WHAT HE DO!!!
> 
> It was a brilliant segment but it almost turned him face for the crowds, it might be a mixed reaction if he does get a title shot but I'm probably over-thinking.


Please elaborate on your comparison?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Mark Henry should submit the promo the the Academy of Television Arts and Science*

I've been saying since his initial Hall Of Pain push that he's one of the most under utilised guys in the company, he should always have been pushed as a monster, yet he was treated as a joke. His mic skills have always been great, he's one of the best improvisers around.

That segment was just gold. Absolute gold. He nailed every single bit of it. Shame he's just going to lose, but still, incredible stuff.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes it was a good segment and all of you are marking out now but come Money in the Bank you'll all be complaining about how shit the match was and how you're sick of Cena...


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Henry so over right now and i don't know how the fuck they going cheer Cena...


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

This was just brilliant, as others wrote he nearly had me crying with his speach and then he gave Cena the WSS and I was just like WTF? Was laughing like hell, everyone in the office was just looking at me...Best thing in a long time, overall an awesome RAW


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Mark Henry Kicking Cenas Ass. Time to interduce The Superman to the hall of pain


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

What a fucking performance by Henry. Fucking brilliant. That was an oscar winning performance. When he asked Cena to stay I thought it could be work but then, the tears, interacting with the crowd, talking about his family etc, I completely believed it. WWE need to give Henry the WWE Championship after that.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Fandango said:


> I remember two years ago when Henry was going to face Orton and NOC for the WHC. No one thought Mizark was going to win because they thought he was just going to be a monster heel for the top babyface to slay. And we were proven wrong.
> 
> I think Henry might just win at MITB.


Cena ain't Orton though, we all know that.

But I would absolutely love it if Mark wins, because not only would it be awesome in itself but then we could have Daniel Bryan challenging Mark and eventually putting him over after a nice, awesome feud.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Absolutely incredible. The best Promo I've seen since Heyman went god mode on us all against Vince about wether or not he did hire the shield. tremendous Job by Henry, they better put that title on him right. this. instant.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Best promo of 2013 for me. I had this nagging feeling that he might turn on Cena, but in the end, he sold me, he was just that damn believable. Amazing acting by that man. RATINGS ON THE RISE PEOPLE!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Segment was beyond amazing. DAT swerve, I was screaming like a bitch. Man, that RAW show made me proud to be a rasslin fan. SUMMER OF HENRY


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Kalashnikov said:


> Best promo of 2013 for me. I had this nagging feeling that he might turn on Cena, but in the end, he sold me, he was just that damn believable. Amazing acting by that man. RATINGS ON THE RISE PEOPLE!


Ratings. On. The. Rise, my friend

Cheers


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

Great promo, he fooled everyone such brilliant acting !!

i really hope he wins the wwe championship and has a good run and after that retires the man deserves to be the wwe champion atleast once in his life 

will truly be a sad day when he really retires though


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

If Rock isn't coming back I dont think Brock vs Henry wouldnt be a bad plan B for WM 30. The fact that Cena was there gave it away for me. I saw the swerve coming. But I didn't mind as it was done perfectly. Best promo of the year and I think Henry should have a run as a face before hes truly done. I think Henry could play a bad ass babyface as well he can as a heel.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

I think last night's promo showed that if they wanted to that the WWE can fool the most jaded fan for even a few moments. It was one of those situations where you knew it was coming, Henry threw a curveball at everyone, and then did the swerve.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

I'd never of thought that in 2013 I would be annoyed at the thought of Mark Henry retiring, he is must see TV!

When the tears started to roll down his cheek, he had me...i really thought is was bye bye


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Mark Henry's twitter response to the swerve is why on july 14, 2013 Somebody's gonna get they ass whopped.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

GOAT! :henry1

He played that off brilliantly. I was totally had by that, I legit thought he was retiring. That moment when he slammed Cena was one of the mark out moments of the year. Mr Ratings is on fire!


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

That was without a doubt one of the best promos I've ever watched... HENRY YOU ROCK!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

One of the best promos I've watched since Punk's shoot in 2011. Props to Henry :clap


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

Henry fake cries better than most of the divas.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol when he retires for real people wont believe him. Btw years from now this will be viewed as a classic I promise you.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> Yes it was a good segment and all of you are marking out now but come Money in the Bank you'll all be complaining about how shit the match was and how you're sick of Cena...


Unfortunately you're right. Unless you're The Rock, you're not going over Cena without outside interference of some sort. Henry could outshine Cena in every possible way on TV, but he's still gonna lose to Cena in the end.

I really don't know why Cena even needs the title anymore. Championships should be about building guys into top stars, not just padding the records of guys already at the top.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Henry should retire by beating Cena at MITB. It would be the perfect retirement for such a legend like him. Too bad Cena will just go over Henry.


----------



## Skinners_barber (Nov 26, 2011)

I think he might well retire at MITB after the match. Or hell, it may even be a retirement match after he suckered Cena in like that. I think Cena will undoubtedly and annoyingly win and Henry will retire and hug it out with Cena afterwards. 

Whatever happens, Henry is going into this match as a face for me. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Godly performance. THATS WHAT HE DO!

:henry1

Totally on board with Cena/Henry. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## y2knockout (Feb 9, 2009)

"YOU THINK IT'S THAT EASY?!... I GOT A LOT LEFT IN THE TANK"


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I honestly think Henry may take the title from Cena, the whole "the only title his has never held" thing could sell it.

Gonna be very interesting.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Expect yesterday's ratings to go through the roof!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Oh my GOD was that shit funny. Cena is seriously the only top guy I've ever seen the WWE make a fool of so often. The Brock return, the Ryback turn, and now this, they get guys over simply through making Cena look like a dolt. 

That whole segment reads like something Chris Jericho would do.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Henry is going to WSS Cena through 5 tables, win the belt (I finally took it, THASWATADOO), retire satisfied at the spot (WWE12 style ) and the vacant title initiates some kind f tournament :mark:


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Mark Henry is a BEAST!!!
Amazing performance last night, I give Cena some credit too he seemed legitimately caught up in the emotion. 
You gotta give Mark the title now though, nothing short of a run with the title is a reward for his efforts the last few years.


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

Henry wins title. Retires. Tournament for belt. The WHC wins it and unifies the belts. I can dream right?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Simply awesome..

That is honestly what he does


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is how it's going to go down. Mark Henry is the Doomsday to Cena's Superman!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't get the praise, it was a standard Henry quality promo so better than most, but nothing out of the ordinary unless people have never heard a Henry promo before. I didn't believe that he would retire in the least, especially with Cena standing around the ring just waiting to get hit. He didn't show the emotions that somebody who actually retired would, he didn't blush, had no shaky voice, had fake tears etc so thought it was all obvious, but I guess not lol.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

That was fucking awesome!! I cant lie he had me going there for a while. When the tears came I bought in. I really thought he was retiring. But when Cena came in and held his arm up I knew the swerve was coming. Still a great segment tho.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Anyone who says they knew 100% that it was a work is lying to themselves :lol. Nothing wrong with believing somewhat that it was a work. Hell when I saw him tweeting everyone about it and when he came out with Cena still around I did think it was a work, But the crying and everything had me sold it was real. Kudos to Henry, Amazing acting.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Masterful performance. Cena deserves his share of credit too. His reactions during the speech helped to sell it as legit.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I bought the retirement and I had read the spoilers prior, that's how good Henry was.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I fucking marked out when Mark ''ratings'' Henry tricked us all then powerslammed John Cena


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Amazing. Once he legit hangs up the boots he has a possible career in acting. I love being worked. Probably the best segment in years.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Here's how good it was: After Cena got slammed, my girlfriend said "That's a very mean thing to do before you retire". Only when Henry said he had more in the tank did she realize. That's pretty convincing.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

sonicslash said:


> Here's how good it was: After Cena got slammed, my girlfriend said *"That's a very mean thing to do before you retire".* Only when Henry said he had more in the tank did she realize. That's pretty convincing.


:lol


----------



## b20 (Oct 5, 2010)

It's all about Cena's superiority and I guess the question is now very simple.Could Henry do what Batista, Lesner, Ryback and even Big Show couldn't do?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Let's be real, that was amazing. People who say they knew it would happen is ridiculous, I'm sure 95% or 95% of you bought into it (I know I did), and whoever said they knew he'd attack Cena probably bought into it a minute or two minutes into the segment before he finally attacked Cena when he mentioned his kids etc.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

I just remember looking at the screen with a grin on my face. Henry delivered one of those great wrestling moments that are so few and far between now a days.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

From a prowrestling.net report:



> There was a giant pop for John Cena, and the promo was well received. Mark Henry came out to huge pop, and the crowd was hot for the entire "retirement" promo and bought it hook, line, and sinker. They came unhinged when Henry attacked Cena. *The kids near me were in tears.*


LOL


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Loudness said:


> I don't get the praise, it was a standard Henry quality promo so better than most, but nothing out of the ordinary unless people have never heard a Henry promo before. I didn't believe that he would retire in the least, especially with Cena standing around the ring just waiting to get hit. *He didn't show the emotions that somebody who actually retired would*, he didn't blush, had no shaky voice, had fake tears etc so thought it was all obvious, but I guess not lol.


Not sure if serious


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Why do I feel Mark Henry's match with John Cena will be a John Cenas title on the line against Mark Henry's career :O


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Why is this thread not 50 pages that was one of the best things ever.
I missed raw and somehow avoided the spoiler and got my ass worked like a mark.

Better than the pipebomb imo GOD DAMN


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

Damn that was one of the best segments this year if not the best. Absolutely bought the retirement part, and them fuckin boom, crowd gone nuts haha.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> Why is this thread not 50 pages that was one of the best things ever.
> I missed raw and somehow avoided the spoiler and got my ass worked like a mark.
> 
> Better than the pipebomb imo GOD DAMN


im surprised.. since this primitive ass site wont let anyone do any other henry threads and the Threadstarter just CHANGED THE TITLE from an earlier thread *fucking over *anyone who did a henry thread, i know that u dont want access threads after a happening but c'mon only one thread available last night is a stupid thing to do, 

but this websites Moderators are forgiven since i do see less locked and deleted threads the past few months..


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Credit where credit is due. *Fantastic segment. Executed perfectly by Henry.
*
What I don't like is that the WWE continue manipulating other wrestler's characters in order to serve Cena, someone whose character the fan's forever boo and dislike. 

The WWE keeps refusing to do something they claim to pride themselves on (and should pride themselves on)...listening to what their fans want.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

I was seriously so pissed during that whole "retirement" speech because I was just thinking of all the possibilities of feuds that Henry could've had and the fact that he's never held the WWE title but when he got Cena with the worlds strongest slam I marked out like a little girl at the sight of One Direction.


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg (Oct 25, 2012)

Henry hooks you in. I like how he's the loveable guy one minute then boom! He's in WSM mode. We won't forget that pink jacket either.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Whats gonna happen when Mark really does want to retire as he cant do that whole thing again nobody will believe it hes fucked up his retirement moment


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

DVR'd the episode while being somewhat spoiled prior by my friend who had texted me "LMAO at Mark Henry on Raw". It was vague enough that I didn't know what he was referring to. It did make me put up my guard while watching the segment, but I dropped my guard a bit when he talked about his daughter. At that point I thought, oh no! Started doubting myself with the red flags I spotted (Cena being in the ring, talk about regretting not being WWE champion), and then WSS! So freaking happy. Even if Henry's feud with Cena doesn't end in a WWE title reign, I love that Henry worked just about everyone in that promo.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

When I saw the tweets I suspected that it might be a work. Then Henry delivers a believable and seemingly genuine promo that had me buying into his retirement. Great acting. I will admit that I got totally worked. :clap


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Henry roped everyone and BANG! Best believeable segment in a good while


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Fucking beautiful. That... was fucking beautiful.






Indeed, Henry.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Promo of the year, easy. The whole thing was so well done. I had genuine tears in my eyes (it was really dusty in here, I swear) during that speech. And then he goes and flips the script like that. Just fucking awesome.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I fucking LOVED it. I ant gonna lie I was sold. The when he hit that World's Strongest Slam on Cena, I marked HARD! :lmao

It reminded me of the goodol' days.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*"Mark Henry Fakes Retirement, Becomes Demi-God"*

Best headline ever. And I'm in the newspaper industry.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

i don't think i ever in a very long time clapped so hard for something than when i saw mark give cena the worlds strongest slam, i was just like wow in a good way, i even laughed a bit too because every got swerved and it was just a masterpiece of a swerve,


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Mark Henry is a ridiculously good actor. Honestly I shed a tear or two when he was doing his speech, it was just so emotional and charming at the same time. I totally bought into it. The he hits Cena with the WSS and I just had to applaud to my laptop screen at home in my living room.

Definitely one of the most well executed swerves I have ever seen.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Mark Henry pretty much pulled one of the biggest mark out moments for me at least in a long long time. I'm DEFINITELY looking forward to this feud, it's going to be a great day seeing Cena get the WSS through a table.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Whats gonna happen when Mark really does want to retire as he cant do that whole thing again nobody will believe it hes fucked up his retirement moment




Nothing.....the WWE will just write his character off TV and they will be done with it. This isn't Ric Flair we are talking about. Not too mention, they did fake retirement angles before, well the original ECW did.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

https://twitter.com/TheMarkHenry/statuses/347029639652339712

:lmao:lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

one of the best thread titles ever

edit: yhis actually got a mantion on WFAN, a NY sports talk radio station...a caller and the host agreed on its epicness


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

that's one of the greatest thing i've ever seen.

Henry is awesome


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I predicted all day yesterday that there wouldn't be a retirement and it'd lead to Henry-Cena. Then Henry started crying in the ring and goddammit, I thought it was legit for a second. I even forgot about Cena hanging around on the outside for a bit. Then bam, WSS. Henry and Cena sold that ridiculously well and made it seem so genuine, and then hit us with that swerve. The acting from Mark Henry was top notch and made it all work. Tremendous stuff.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> Mark Henry is a ridiculously good actor. *Honestly I shed a tear or two when he was doing his speech*, it was just so emotional and charming at the same time. I totally bought into it. The he hits Cena with the WSS and I just had to applaud to my laptop screen at home in my living room.
> 
> Definitely one of the most well executed swerves I have ever seen.


I feel you, man. He got me all worked up too.

This is basically my progression of emotions throughout that promo.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm still speechless after that. Holy shit that was fantastic!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Great segment, he really convinced me he was going to retire.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

I damn near got out of my chair jumping as he yelled out "YOU THINK IT'S THAT EASY?" then he throws the belt at Cena and says it will be his soon enough. The bad assery in that segment was over 9000.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought it. I was tearing up as Cena went for the hug. Bam WSS. Mark out moment of the year. I hope DB can keep it up, till after Summer Slam, because I want Henry to win at MITB, get a rematch at Summerslam, and then feud with DB over the title.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

This is one of the best segments ive ever seen 

cause ya really felt he was retiring

Mark Henry has been one of the most entertaining superstars of the last few years


----------



## tyler_durden (May 19, 2013)

It was a great segment. Henry did a great job on the mic selling everyone on his retirement. WWE used twitter in a really intelligent way. By hinting at it on twitter it made the segment even that more believable.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

"Daddies coming home baby" :lmao


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Take a bow Mark Henry... take a bow son!  :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Mark was brilliant.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I bought this whole segment. I really thought Henry was going to retire. But when he slammed Cena down and yelled out his catchphrase, "Now that's what I do", I marked!!!!


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Considering the tweets he sent out leading up to this, there was no way I was buying that. I do believe that speech was legit and from the heart, but I didnt think he was going anywhere.

And of course Cena (being the gullible dumbass that he is) took the bait, now he's gonna be pissed next week calling it a cheap shot.

Cena, Rule #1: Trust No Motherfucker

He got what he deserved and I can't wait to see Henry take that belt off him. It will truly be a proud moment for multiple reasons.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

I got worked.

Everybody saying they saw it coming is completely full of shit.

The man cried several times throughout the promo, it was perfect.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

CM Jewels said:


> I got worked.
> 
> *Everybody saying they saw it coming is completely full of shit.*
> 
> The man cried several times throughout the promo, it was perfect.


OR they read the tweets and saw how stupid it would be for them to hype his return on the PPV and the very next night OUT OF NOWHERE he wants to retire.

Not everyone is naive. When you've been watching this fuckery of a show long enough you can tell the legit from bullshit.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

CM Jewels said:


> I got worked.
> 
> Everybody saying they saw it coming is completely full of shit.
> 
> The man cried several times throughout the promo, it was perfect.


Perfect promo that's what he do. Kill Cena that's what he do. WWE belt that's what he do.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Just give him the belt. Even if it is only for a month, that segment alone earned him a WWE title reign.

:angel


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, Henry's a damn good actor. He should get into that field when he does legit retire. Anyways, I found it hilarious when the crowd cheered him when he WSS'd Cena. Reminded me of when Ryback got cheered when he attacked Cena the night after Wrestlemania. What does that say about your face of the company when everyone who attacks him just gets cheered?


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

What a great segment. Easily one of the best things on WWE television this year. I have to admit, when Henry was first coming out, I was pretty sure that it was just going to be a ruse and he was going to attack Cena. When he asked Cena to stay out there, I was even more sure. But as the promo went on, I began to really believe that Henry was retiring and that he genuinely did want Cena out there for his announcement. The words Henry used, the way he was acting, the tears - he played it all out so brilliantly that I had completely disregarded my original belief and truly bought into the fact that he was retiring.

Then he gave Cena the World's Strongest Slam and I loved it.

What a roller coaster ride of a segment. Well done, Henry. Well done, WWE. That was brilliant.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

This was great I brought the whole thing until he said I've not achieved as much as John then I started to have doubts. But Henry was amazing, he was crying and everything. One of the best promos in years.

I can't believe what Henry has achieved in the past few years. I used to find him so uninteresring - how times have changed!


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

Stroker Ace said:


> OR they read the tweets and saw how stupid it would be for them to hype his return on the PPV and the very next night OUT OF NOWHERE he wants to retire.
> 
> Not everyone is naive. When you've been watching this fuckery of a show long enough you can tell the legit from bullshit.


Haha exactly. Not saying that it wasn't a good segment because it really was VERY GOOD but John Cena being there should have already let everyone know that it would be a worked segment instead.


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

The best fucking swerve in a long fucking time! Excellent fucking promo!! Genius!


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

First I was like 










And then I was like


----------



## World Champion X (Jun 14, 2013)

Mark Henry definitely just did.. the fucking PROMO OF THE YEAR! 

..now let's hope Vince doesn't make SuperCena win at MITB.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Just re-watched Henry's promo and it's honestly a masterpiece. Hats off to that man. He deserves to win the WWE Title at MITB :clap


----------



## World Champion X (Jun 14, 2013)

Mark Henry has always been a favorite of mine since he debuted. One of the best heels in the company.

He isn't completely unbearable on the mic like RyBack or boring in the ring like Fandango.


----------



## zanman720 (Oct 14, 2008)

It's as a few of us have been saying, he is "Money". Entertainment value that is highly underrated. And now, you are all seeing. A few of you even claiming to have always supported him (Just kidding). But still...John Cena vs Mark Henry may not sound all that exciting on Paper, but trust me. We have something here folks.


----------



## FIVECount (Apr 11, 2013)

Quite possibly the second black WWE champ we will have had.. Not bad, not bad at all.

His Nation of Domination brotha :rock4 would be proud..


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

My eyes were watering and I bought it. Such an amazing promo. I wanted D-Bry to beat Cena for the title but maybe that can wait. I don't know. That was fucking awesome and I'm not even a huge Henry fan.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

Stroker Ace said:


> Considering the tweets he sent out leading up to this, there was no way I was buying that. I do believe that speech was legit and from the heart, but I didnt think he was going anywhere.
> 
> And of course Cena (being the gullible dumbass that he is) took the bait, now he's gonna be pissed next week calling it a cheap shot.


You say you _knew_ that it was a work from the beginning and then you call cena a dumbass because he took the bait. It was a work which means cena was told to stay there.

Not that I give a fuck about cena obviously


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

:lmao How am I lying to myself? Mark Henry wouldn't retire with John Cena in the ring. It was obvious it was a fucking work. 

I'm fucking pissed we're getting this shitty match aswell. I called that too.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Mark Henry should go over on John Cena. I believe it won't happen though.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

What an epic promo and amazing swerve.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

If the guy can cut promos like that... he needs to be champion. So much more potential than Cena's "goofy smile and random yelling" routine.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

I've watched it again a few times today. It was an amazing segment, genuinely believed Henry until he picked up Cena. This was the feud I wanted since Cena got the title just hope they let Henry take it from him though I doubt they will.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow. Not going to lie... I was legit crying last night during that promo. Then the WSS hit and I couldn't have been happier. Doubting he will win against Cena, but I hope it happens. Henry NEEDS to be WWE Champ.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Just give Henry the belt. Cena can have it later...


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

It was a great promo but I'm sure any of the guys in wrestling can deliver a great "retirement" promo


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Henry as a heel >>>> every other heel in the business

He does it naturally. The dude gets better with age. Best promo I've seen in a long time. He trolled everyone..even the people who were calling a work from the beginning. That's how good it was.

Imo, It will go down as one of the best of all time, all things considered.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

He didn't troll me. I wasn't buying it for a second. The only troll I'm getting is this shitty feud.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

CM Jewels said:


> I got worked.
> 
> Everybody saying they saw it coming is completely full of shit.
> 
> The man cried several times throughout the promo, it was perfect.


I've been watching WWF/E since 1987 and have seen so many swerves that I was obviously suspicious; as soon as Cena handed him the belt I knew that was the moment. Then when Henry gave it back I was like, shit, this actually for real, then he hit the WSS and I was like FUCK YEAH because I really like it on those rare occasions when they sucker me.

Plus seeing Cena getting laid out in the middle of the ring is always cool ad far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

If he was legit retiring, then the entire roster would've been out on the stage... not just a shot of three jobbers "crying" backstage and Cena out there on his own - that was the giveaway. In fact, if they wanted to sell the "retirement", the whole roster should have been on the stage. As for Henry, he has been in the company since '96, but apart from his short ECW title run and his recent "Hall of Pain" stuff, what has he done in those 17 or so years that's been worthwhile?


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll forever remember Mark Henry for that one quote: "SWEET JESUS! SHE'S GOT A PENIS!"


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

:henry1 deserves an Emmy.


----------



## braven24 (Feb 9, 2009)

It was awesome being there for it. One minute we're all emotional and chanting "One more match," and then.....


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Don't know why people are getting excited to see him be fed to :cena2


----------



## bigmatic94 (Jun 4, 2013)

mblonde09 said:


> If he was legit retiring, then the entire roster would've been out on the stage... not just a shot of three jobbers "crying" backstage and Cena out there on his own - that was the giveaway. In fact, if they wanted to sell the "retirement", the whole roster should have been on the stage. As for Henry, he has been in the company since '96, but apart from his short ECW title run and his recent "Hall of Pain" stuff, what has he done in those 17 or so years that's been worthwhile?


Sexual Chocolate.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

*The Mark Henry Segment*

I think this was the best segment I've seen on Raw since Punk's original pipebomb and Chris Jericho's heel turn against Shawn Michaels in 2008.

An unbelievable segment. Completely fooled everyone and Mark Henry pulled it off like a pro. Even when he went to embrace John Cena, you didn't know the slam was coming until after it was done!

Not the biggest Mark Henry fan, but I totally understand why he's got so many followers. 

Cause that's what he do!


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: The Mark Henry Segment*

It was one of the 'Holy Shit' moments in recent times.It took everyone from the casual fans to the IWC by surprise and that hasn't happened in a long time


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: The Mark Henry Segment*

To be honest I kind of saw it coming when he told Cena to stay, but Henry still did a solid job of selling it. He could have actually been retiring and I would not have been surprised. Awesome work on his part.

Loved his little shout out to Mae Young as well. Henry vs Cena should be a good feud.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: The Mark Henry Segment*

Mark Henry vs John Cena is a very predictable feud.It would have Mark Henry dominating Cena during their confrontations with John Cena getting an 'underdog' victory at the PPV.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The Mark Henry Segment*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Mark Henry vs John Cena is a very predictable feud.It would have Mark Henry dominating Cena during their confrontations with John Cena getting an 'underdog' victory at the PPV.


The better way would be having Henry go over Cena (and let him get a WWE title before his actual retirement) and then have Bryan beat Henry as the underdog "weak link"


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: The Mark Henry Segment*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Mark Henry vs John Cena is a very predictable feud.It would have Mark Henry dominating Cena during their confrontations with John Cena getting an 'underdog' victory at the PPV.


and which John cena feuds aren't predictable and don't happen like this?


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Mark Henry Segment*

I don't get what all the hype is about... you people really didn't see that coming?
It was apparent throughout that promo "Stay, John... This is the only title I haven't won... etc etc"
And he WAS scheduled to face Cena earlier this year along with Ryback
Actually I wouldn't be shocked if they make that triple threat after all


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: The Mark Henry Segment*



tommo010 said:


> The better way would be having Henry go over Cena (and let him get a WWE title before his actual retirement) and then have Bryan beat Henry as the underdog "weak link"


That's what I'm thinking. It would also eliminate Vince's problem of Bryan getting louder pops than Cena if the two were facing each other in the ring. Also since Bryan already took out Big Show for the WHC. It would put him in the light of David to the Goliaths on the roster.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: The Mark Henry Segment*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Mark Henry vs John Cena is a very predictable feud.It would have Mark Henry dominating Cena during their confrontations with John Cena getting an 'underdog' victory at the PPV.


All Cena feuds are predictable, at least with Henry we'll get some good promos because Mark is gold on the mic.


----------



## World Champion X (Jun 14, 2013)

King Bebe said:


> :lmao How am I lying to myself? Mark Henry wouldn't retire with John Cena in the ring. It was obvious it was a fucking work.
> 
> I'm fucking pissed we're getting this shitty match aswell. I called that too.


You're full of shit.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> If he was legit retiring, then the entire roster would've been out on the stage... not just a shot of three jobbers "crying" backstage and Cena out there on his own - that was the giveaway. In fact, if they wanted to sell the "retirement", the whole roster should have been on the stage. As for Henry, he has been in the company since '96, but apart from his short ECW title run and his recent "Hall of Pain" stuff, what has he done in those 17 or so years that's been worthwhile?


To be fair, the whole roster didn't come out when Edge was doing his retirement speech and if I remember it right, they didn't come out until the end of his speech on Smackdown. Or they stood there from the beginning and some walked down to the ring in the end but I do remember that other than the backstage segment, nobody was out there on Raw when Edge did his speech.

And considering how badly they always try to put John Cena over by everyone and anyone who gets cheered, it's safe to say many were falling for it thinking it's WWE doing it again.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Cena wins. Can't wait :side:


----------



## Aliados (Apr 25, 2013)

Even if it was a legit retirement, the roster would've only come out in the end.
Stop bullshitting, and trying to convince yourselves that you didn't buy it.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: The Mark Henry Segment*

411mania.com

- It was reported yesterday that Monday's edition of WWE Monday Night Raw scored a 3.0 rating, with 4.15 million viewers. According to prowrestling.net, the segment with Mark Henry and John Cena was the highest rated segment of the nigh,t scoring a 3.6 quarter-hour rating. The overrun segment with CM Punk vs. Alberto Del Rio (and also including Dolph Ziggler and Brock Lesnar) scored a 3.4 quarter-hour rating.
Read more at http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/n...Rated-Segment-on-Raw?.htm#h8wspyMjimXCk0YY.99


CAUSE THAT"S WHAT HE DO! 

RATINGS!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

CM Jewels said:


> I got worked.
> 
> Everybody saying they saw it coming is completely full of shit.
> 
> The man cried several times throughout the promo, it was perfect.


This. And people who say they did with their egos probably bought into it somewhere in the segment.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

I loved this segment, I was totally invested in it and actually found myself getting quite sad, especially when Mark Henry cried. 

I don't remember seeing Mark Henry ever cry on air, so that really made it seem so real. Excellent job by both Him and Cena.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: The Mark Henry Segment*

This was the best thing since Punks 'shoot' promo. The double cross toyed with fans emotions, and the retirement angle was a great way to pull on heartstrings...I was genuinely convinced that he was retiring.

Although WWE have been advertising Henry's return, the 'retirement' itself felt like the swerve, and felt like it was really, and suddenly happening.

Henry was perfect throughout, and showed a perfect range of emotion. Everything about this was perfectly executed. Great segment, and I hope Henry wins the WWE title. He more than deserves it, not just for being vastly underrated as a promo guy, but for all his hard work.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: The Mark Henry Segment*



CNB said:


> 411mania.com
> 
> - It was reported yesterday that Monday's edition of WWE Monday Night Raw scored a 3.0 rating, with 4.15 million viewers. According to prowrestling.net, the segment with Mark Henry and John Cena was the highest rated segment of the nigh,t scoring a 3.6 quarter-hour rating. The overrun segment with CM Punk vs. Alberto Del Rio (and also including Dolph Ziggler and Brock Lesnar) scored a 3.4 quarter-hour rating.
> Read more at http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/n...Rated-Segment-on-Raw?.htm#h8wspyMjimXCk0YY.99
> ...


:clap


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The Mark Henry Segment*

Loved the segment, man. Henry did an amazing job selling it. Props to him for that :clap


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: The Mark Henry Segment*

He really got me. Originally, I thought he wasn't really retiring and it was just an angle. But as his speech went on, I actually believed this was real.

One of the greatest twists in WWE's recent years.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The Mark Henry Segment*



CNB said:


> 411mania.com
> 
> - It was reported yesterday that Monday's edition of WWE Monday Night Raw scored a 3.0 rating, with 4.15 million viewers. According to prowrestling.net, the segment with Mark Henry and John Cena was the highest rated segment of the nigh,t scoring a 3.6 quarter-hour rating. The overrun segment with CM Punk vs. Alberto Del Rio (and also including Dolph Ziggler and Brock Lesnar) scored a 3.4 quarter-hour rating.
> Read more at http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/n...Rated-Segment-on-Raw?.htm#h8wspyMjimXCk0YY.99
> ...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"not the success that John has"...  Made me so sad.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Don't know why people are getting excited to see him be fed to :cena2


I think some people are hoping WWE will give Henry a big retirement by defeating Cena and finally winning the WWE Title.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Lilou said:


> I loved this segment, I was totally invested in it and actually found myself getting quite sad, especially when Mark Henry cried.
> 
> I don't remember seeing Mark Henry ever cry on air, so that really made it seem so real. Excellent job by both Him and Cena.


You must be the only person not to see his heart wrenching poem for Owen.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

> *If he was legit retiring, then the entire roster would've been out on the stage... not just a shot of three jobbers "crying" backstage and Cena out there on his own - that was the giveaway. In fact, if they wanted to sell the "retirement", the whole roster should have been on the stage.* As for Henry, he has been in the company since '96, but apart from his short ECW title run and his recent "Hall of Pain" stuff, what has he done in those 17 or so years that's been worthwhile?


I only remember the whole roster being out for Eddie and Owens death, Edges retirement (smackdown only) and Flairs retirement. It's a very rare occurrence that the entire roster is present on stage for another superstar. In fact i don't even recall HBK getting the whole roster (Unless everyone congratulating him backstage counts?)


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Great segment imo. At first I thought the WSM was just a "good bye", but then he starts to talk MAD shit to Cena afterward and let's everyone know it was all bullshit just so he could attack and psyche out Cena.

Shit was hilarious. One of the better segments of the year easily.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

so this monday Cena cuts a promo about Henry's lack of respect for the fans, fooling them, blah blah


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> You must be the only person not to see his heart wrenching poem for Owen.


Mark Henry is a mess through that whole show. They show him weeping during the Ten Bell Salute to Owen. Nothing wrong with him showing that either.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Great segment imo. At first I thought the WSM was just a "good bye", but then he starts to talk MAD shit to Cena afterward and let's everyone know it was all bullshit just so he could attack and psyche out Cena.
> 
> Shit was hilarious. One of the better segments of the year easily.


Honestly giving Cena a WSS to cap off a legitimate retirement would still have been awesome. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: The Mark Henry Segment*

"My little girl, joanna, who cries when I leave home.... Baby I'm coming home!"

After he gets this because THAT'S WHAT HE NEED! :vince3


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Looks like someone is gonna get :berried


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Segment/Promo of the year


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It's a damn shame he's just cannon fodder for Cena at MITB. Henry deserves better than that.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Honestly giving Cena a WSS to cap off a legitimate retirement would still have been awesome. :lmao


I agree. :lol It would've been so awesome. It would've been fitting IMO.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: The Mark Henry Segment*

Fuck yeah.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

That's what he does. :henry1 GOAT performance


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Shit was beautiful you guys...


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Watched it 3 more times today. Still awesome.


----------



## the_quick_silver (Aug 16, 2007)

DAT performance. Marked the heck out seeing the WSS.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Just realised when he actually retires he won't be able to give a speech because no one will believe him haha


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

Did anyone catch what that fan yelled and what Henry replied back? I tried listening to it a couple of times but can't make it out.
Sorry if this has been asked before.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

^ The fan yelled Mae Young as he was talking about his wife and kids. Henry said "not Mae Young... dummy!" :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

"Baby, I'm coming home"

:henry1


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Henry da god.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mark worked us like a bunch of puppets


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

In the words of Titus:

"...CENA GOT SWEEEEEEERRRRRVEDDDDD~!~"

:cena


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

THATS WHAT HE DO


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Great segment. Definitely Marked out for Mark Henry. The thing that actually had me thinking it was a work wss when Scotty Stiener did the exact same thing in 99. Apart from that I bought it. From the crying by DYoung and my hate gor Cens making me think Cena was trying to steal the spotlight as usual even in a retirement speech.

Well done Mark. If he wins the belt the roof might come off the building. But im surr its once again just another attempt at making the Yankees look like the under dog


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Does anyone know the ratings for that segment? I bet it was high as Mark ''ratings'' Henry is the man


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

"Ya'll a bunch of puppets" Is growing on me :lol


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

The irony is that Cena swore he wasn't gonna get caught off guard by the MITB winner and then instantly gets caught off guard by Mark Henry lol. 
What a goofball.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Was a pretty cool moment tbh. Wonder if Ryback is kayfabe injured or if he'll come in for triple threat?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Does anyone know the ratings for that segment? I bet it was high as Mark ''ratings'' Henry is the man


It got the highest rating of the night. 

World's Strongest Ratings! :henry1


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

FingazMc said:


> Was a pretty cool moment tbh. Wonder if Ryback is kayfabe injured or if he'll come in for triple threat?


that feud is over...ryback, for as much as I dont like him, does NOT need another fucking loss at a PPV


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Delbusto1 said:


>


:clap:clap:clap

Well done as usual. THAT'S WHAT HE DOES!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

ChromeMan said:


> It got the highest rating of the night.
> 
> World's Strongest Ratings! :henry1


You can always count on Mark "ratings" Henry for those ratings


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The Absolute said:


>


Not enough attention is given to this tweet.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Delbusto1 said:


>


YOU THINK IT'S THAT EASY?! I GOT A LOT LEFT IN THE TANK! :henry1

Gave me chills down my spine. Great start to the WWE title program for MITB!


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Mark Henry should win the WWE title by destroying John Cena. I'm talking Cena leaving on a stretcher after multiple slams and splashes, Earthquake/Hogan style. Cena misses a couple of months. Then Henry ideally should defend the title at Summerslam against the Rock who has a rematch. He beats him too, goes on a rampage, maybe winning a multi-man title match at Night of Champions, no-one can stop him,Cena returns and they have a Hell in a Cell match. Yeah at that point Cena can win the title again, at least it will be a redeeming storyline and not the usual Cena BS. Won't happen because Cena is not missing Summerslam but I think it would be entertaining.


----------



## nstjohn (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't mean to be a bearer of bad news to my fellow Mark Henry marks, but Cena is being advertised as defending the title against Ryback in the Australian Tour coming up at the end of July.... i.e. after MITB


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

nstjohn said:


> Don't mean to be a bearer of bad news to my fellow Mark Henry marks, but Cena is being advertised as defending the title against Ryback in the Australian Tour coming up at the end of July.... i.e. after MITB


Henry isn't winning the belt, but that ad means nothing. "Card subject to change."


edit: Welcome BTW. What took so long to post?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

i think the segment was best in years, even better than the pipe bomb in 2011


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

The dude had me mark'd out. Pun intended.


----------



## nstjohn (Nov 19, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> Henry isn't winning the belt, but that ad means nothing. "Card subject to change."
> 
> 
> edit: Welcome BTW. What took so long to post?


This is true, it'd be foolish to believe they would take the title away from the Golden Child. 
And no reason exactly, I've been an avid follower of the forum for a while now, just never occurred to me to put my 2 cents in!!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

nstjohn said:


> This is true, it'd be foolish to believe they would take the title away from the Golden Child.
> And no reason exactly, I've been an avid follower of the forum for a while now, just never occurred to me to put my 2 cents in!!


Not necessarily. I think they want the person who takes the belt from Cena to become the next big star with a big bright future ahead in WWE and that isn't a 42 year old guy who is injured more often than not. Could be Bryan. Could be Ambrose. Won't be Mark Henry.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Henry wins the Title, Bryan beats Henry for the Title, Bryan top babyface without Cena having to do the 'job' to him.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

great segment


----------



## mr_spudman (Apr 2, 2012)

I really hope Cena drops the title to Henry, he deserves a run especially after that promo!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Should be interesting to see what happens with Henry and Cena tonight. Hopefully Henry will bodyslam Cena again :mark:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Will Mark ''ratings'' Henry give another hall of pain slam to John Cena tonight I hope so


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

The World's Strongest Champ returns to us at MITB? :mark:


----------

